# ZFS problem: cannot create 'example': no such pool or dataset



## caesius (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm experimenting and learning about ZFS on an old laptop. I am going through the handbook ZFS section. I have started ZFS.



> To create a simple, non-redundant ZFS pool using a single disk device, use the zpool command:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



When I try this:

```
# zpool create example /dev/ad0
cannot create 'example': no such pool or dataset
```

What's going wrong?


----------



## jem (Jan 30, 2011)

Is your ad0 device currently unused,  or do you have other filesystems currently mounted on it?  If you have FreeBSD installed and running already, I suspect your ad0 disk is already full of mounted filesystems.


----------

